# SBDC001 Seiko Sumo



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Yoda2005

Very nice.

Mine is going in for some mods later on this week.

Sapphire crystal upgrade and a black date wheel.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Mine is going in for some mods later on this week.
> 
> Sapphire crystal upgrade and a black date wheel.


Nice - it'd be great to see some pics of it when you get it back.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Yoda2005

Seeing pictures of your Sumo only makes me long to have mine back after it gets it's upgrades.

Randall got the watch last Saturday.

I think that waiting is the toughest part of the whole ordeal.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> Seeing pictures of your Sumo only makes me long to have mine back after it gets it's upgrades.
> 
> Randall got the watch last Saturday.
> 
> I think that waiting is the toughest part of the whole ordeal.


Perhaps you are right. 

Which color Sumo do you have? And what upgrades are you getting?


----------



## Yoda2005

I have the black Sumo.

Getting a sapphire upgrade install. Got mine from Noah, it has blue ar coating on the inside and a black date wheel. Since my date wheel sits a little high, I went with Randall to get the work done as he has a fix for this. 

The Sumo upgrades to the Sumo are supposed to keep me from spending more money on an Omega 2254.50. So far it has worked for me. 

It was the same when I got my O&W modded to scratch my itch for a Rolex 14060. 

So far so good, I don't have either the Omeaga or the Rolex. 

I need to really scale back and have decided to sit on the idea of buying the watch for about a month before pulling the trigger. This has talked me out of getting a few watches. 

The only watch that keeps popping up in my head is an Orange Monster.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> I have the black Sumo.
> 
> Getting a sapphire upgrade install. Got mine from Noah, it has blue ar coating on the inside and a black date wheel. Since my date wheel sits a little high, I went with Randall to get the work done as he has a fix for this.
> 
> The Sumo upgrades to the Sumo are supposed to keep me from spending more money on an Omega 2254.50. So far it has worked for me.
> 
> It was the same when I got my O&W modded to scratch my itch for a Rolex 14060.
> 
> So far so good, I don't have either the Omeaga or the Rolex.
> 
> I need to really scale back and have decided to sit on the idea of buying the watch for about a month before pulling the trigger. This has talked me out of getting a few watches.
> 
> The only watch that keeps popping up in my head is an Orange Monster.


Nice methodology for not over-spending! 

I had an itch for the OM before, too, but I realized that having the Sumo really made the OM look like child's play. You have a great diver already, and not sure why you'd need the OM. Unless you have a craving for an orange watch. ;-)


----------



## Yoda2005

The OM/BM is a great watch for the money you spend on it.

I am wearing my BM while my Sumo is away with Randall at the moment. 

They are different beasts. I guess it is like what Topher told me about the MM300 vs the Sumo, that the MM300 is worth every penny over the Sumo. The fit and finish the construction, etc. I guess it can be said about the Sumo over the BM/OM. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I think that I am qualified to make the comment as I do have a BM. 

I actually do have a craving for an Orange watch at the moment. Of coarse this is a craving and I still have 28 days before I decide to get one. By then, I should have the Sumo back and who knows if I still would want the OM. If i decided to get one later on, I could always pick it up. No like the Tuna where Seiko has stopped producing them.


----------



## isaac1974

it's a fantastic watch with a fantastic quality............. and very beautiful


----------



## BenL

isaac1974 said:


> it's a fantastic watch with a fantastic quality............. and very beautiful


Couldn't agree more. :-!


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> The OM/BM is a great watch for the money you spend on it.
> 
> I am wearing my BM while my Sumo is away with Randall at the moment.
> 
> They are different beasts. I guess it is like what Topher told me about the MM300 vs the Sumo, that the MM300 is worth every penny over the Sumo. The fit and finish the construction, etc. I guess it can be said about the Sumo over the BM/OM. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I think that I am qualified to make the comment as I do have a BM.
> 
> I actually do have a craving for an Orange watch at the moment. Of coarse this is a craving and I still have 28 days before I decide to get one. By then, I should have the Sumo back and who knows if I still would want the OM. If i decided to get one later on, I could always pick it up. No like the Tuna where Seiko has stopped producing them.


You're probably right. The MM, Sumo and Monster are all in different leagues, and that is probably why they are each popular in their own way.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> I am wearing my BM while my Sumo is away with Randall at the moment.


So you get your Sumo back yet?


----------



## Yoda2005

Funny you should ask.

I believe it is waiting for me at home as we speak.

It was out for delievery this morning from the local post office.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> Funny you should ask.
> 
> I believe it is waiting for me at home as we speak.
> 
> It was out for delievery this morning from the local post office.


You get it yet? 

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Yoda2005

Yes I got the watch. Had some problems with taking pictures.


----------



## BenL

Yoda2005 said:


> Yes I got the watch. Had some problems with taking pictures.


Looking forward to seeing them soon!


----------



## BenL




----------



## Owen Spaks

Nice watch..i like the dial


----------



## BenL

Owen Spaks said:


> Nice watch..i like the dial


Thanks, brotha. Yup, the dial's one of my favorite parts, too. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## donbee0512

BenL said:


> Couldn't agree more. :-!


second on that, wanted to get the orange one


----------



## BenL

donbee0512 said:


> second on that, wanted to get the orange one


I say go for it! :-!


----------



## 336gabriel

The Sumo is an impressive watch and a great value. I think it has one of the best bracelets in the business. A little too big for me, but it is a good looking watch and just a few steps below the Marinemaster.


----------



## BenL

336gabriel said:


> The Sumo is an impressive watch and a great value. I think it has one of the best bracelets in the business. A little too big for me, but it is a good looking watch and just a few steps below the Marinemaster.


It's a nice watch, indeed. I've often said this, and I really do believe it's arguably the best watch in its class.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Beau8

Great pics~cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL

Beau8 said:


> Great pics~cheers! ;-)


:thanks, mate.


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Really a nice tough watch&#8230; I especially dig the crown |>


----------



## Gamecock

FYI, I have a blue one in the WTT and FS forum.....looking to trade it for a black if anyone is interested.


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Really a nice tough watch&#8230; I especially dig the crown |>


:thanks, Reno. I love the crown, too. :-!


----------



## BenL

Gamecock said:


> FYI, I have a blue one in the WTT and FS forum.....looking to trade it for a black if anyone is interested.


Good luck!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Nice shot, Ben


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Nice shot, Ben


:thanks so much, Reno. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Nice _Meisterstück_, too ;-)


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Nice _Meisterstück_, too ;-)


:thanks, brotha. It's my second favorite pen, right after my Starwalker.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Great composition, Ben |>


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Great composition, Ben |>


Much appreciated, Reno. :thanks


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Fabricioab

Very nice shots man.

Congrats.

My next purchase without a doubt!

Cya


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Very nice shots man.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> My next purchase without a doubt!
> 
> Cya


An incredible watch, no doubt. I've often called it the best watch in its class. You can probably find one for around US$400.

Which color would you go with?


----------



## Fabricioab

BenL said:


> An incredible watch, no doubt. I've often called it the best watch in its class. You can probably find one for around US$400.
> 
> Which color would you go with?


Oh, really my friend ? U$ 400 ? Where I get by this value could tell me? By MP please.

I like black, like his own.

Cya.


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Oh, really my friend ? U$ 400 ? Where I get by this value could tell me? By MP please.
> 
> I like black, like his own.
> 
> Cya.


Well $400 would be a challenge, but it can be done. You might want to try our sales forum here on WUS.

Good luck!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Fabricioab

Amazing new photos, thankz.

Cya;


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Amazing new photos, thankz.
> 
> Cya;


:thanks

Looking forward to seeing some pics of your Seikos as well. Especially that incoming Samurai.


----------



## Fabricioab

BenL said:


> :thanks
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pics of your Seikos as well. Especially that incoming Samurai.


Yeah my friend, I can not wait to get the samurai.

did a small test SKX009, you see? Soon do another model.

But your Seiko Sumo is simply wonderful.

Congrats again!

Cya.


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Yeah my friend, I can not wait to get the samurai.
> 
> did a small test SKX009, you see? Soon do another model.
> 
> But your Seiko Sumo is simply wonderful.
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Cya.


Yep, I saw it - great stuff!

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kibi

nice :-!

SBDC003 ;-)


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


> nice :-!
> 
> SBDC003 ;-)


Very, very nice shot. Thanks for playing. :-!


----------



## kibi

with watchadoo...


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


> with watchadoo...


Ah, I do prefer the original bracelet. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Alienivan

So many good picture i had to share one of mine, Sumo is the way to go !


----------



## Alienivan

That is a very nice picture of a great watch...Sumo is the way to go !


----------



## BenL

Alienivan said:


> That is a very nice picture of a great watch...Sumo is the way to go !
> View attachment 436835


Interesting look on the straps.


----------



## BenL

Alienivan said:


> So many good picture i had to share one of mine, Sumo is the way to go !


Thanks for playing!


----------



## fresno1232001

When Sumo looks that good and has all that quality, it's hard to see why people pay $3,000 for an Omega.


----------



## kibi




----------



## Txemizo

Great photos and watch!

Don't all those shots just make you want to have one ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


>


Great to see you here, kibi! Keep up the good work on your amazing photos.


----------



## BenL

fresno1232001 said:


> When Sumo looks that good and has all that quality, it's hard to see why people pay $3,000 for an Omega.


+1

I've often called the Sumo best diver in its class, and it often outperforms similar models in higher price brackets.

I'm very happy with mine!


----------



## BenL

Txemizo said:


> Great photos and watch!
> 
> Don't all those shots just make you want to have one ;-)


So what are you waiting for, mate? ;-)


----------



## kibi

BenL said:


> Great to see you here, kibi! Keep up the good work on your amazing photos.


thanks! 
short review here


----------



## averagejoe303

What are the exact dimensions (lug to lug and height also)? I've heard different things all over


----------



## Blue bird

Oh man.....I've got a SBDC001 incoming right now and seeing these pics is really driving me nuts!!
It's not going to get here soon enough.........


----------



## TheWatchObserver

Hi,

Here are the exact dimensions:


Lug width20.45mmLength from lug to lug52.21mmCase thickness13.73mm


Total weight170 grams

I published a complete review on WUS a few days ago HERE.

With a few pics such as this one:







Cheers,
Pierre


----------



## sophiemith

WOW! it's so beautiful~~~ is it suitable for a girl?


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


> thanks!
> short review here


Awesome write-up.


----------



## BenL

TheWatchObserver said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the exact dimensions:
> 
> 
> Lug width20.45mmLength from lug to lug52.21mmCase thickness13.73mm
> 
> 
> Total weight170 grams
> 
> I published a complete review on WUS a few days ago HERE.
> 
> With a few pics such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Pierre


Yup, those numbers are what I have. Great review, Pierre. And fantastic photos!


----------



## BenL

Blue bird said:


> Oh man.....I've got a SBDC001 incoming right now and seeing these pics is really driving me nuts!!
> It's not going to get here soon enough.........


Hang in there, buddy! It'll all be worth it once your Sumo arrives. And a big congrats!


----------



## BenL




----------

